# Good Modern Music Radio Stations/Blogs



## BaDaBen (Sep 6, 2016)

I work in music (non-classical), and after hearing some great recordings by a small label based in Ireland, I offered to help them get attention in the US pro bono. Hence, I'm looking for radio stations and blogs that are willing to dip into modern composition. My knowledge is limited - Q2, WNYC, some great freeform college stations like WFMU - so any help would be appreciated, especially since I'd love to have as many listening options as possible myself! Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am sure our American friends come up with some valuable tips.


----------

